# Sigma Announces Art Prime Lenses in L-Mount & Mount Converter MC-21



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2019)

> *Press Release:*
> The new products include 11 Art prime lenses for full-frame cameras in L-Mount and a converter for Sigma’s SA mount and Canon EF mount lenses on L-Mount camera bodies.
> *Ronkonkoma, NY – February 26, 2019* – Sigma Corporation of America, a leading still photo and cinema lens, camera, flash and accessory manufacturer, today announced 11 of its Art prime lenses will soon be available in L-Mount. Sigma also announced the launch of the Sigma Mount Converter MC-21, which will allow Sigma’s SA mount and Canon EF mount lenses to be used on the L-Mount camera bodies. The expansion of the beloved Sigma prime lens line along with the MC-21 converter will increase the extensibility of the L-Mount system and further Sigma’s role in the strategic L-Mount Alliance alongside Leica and Panasonic.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## BurningPlatform (Feb 26, 2019)

Are the quoted prices for the corresponding current lenses on other mounts (I do not think Sigma announced the prices)? Maybe there'll be an L-factor on the prices, otherwise these prices are way below other L-mount offerings. Something between 1.5 and 2.0, to cover Leica's licence and certification process fees. (Disclaimer: I am not familiar with the details of the L-mount alliance licencing or standardisation scheme.)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2019)

The press release appears to be showing the prices. I would NOT have expected an increase in prices from the older mounts to the newer mount. I think that Leica and Panasonic benefit from having a complete set of lenses coming on board, and yes, I'd expect the Sigmas to blow the others away in quality to price ratio, as they tend to do with every other manufacturer. So these are the full list prices for the lenses across the sets of mounts. 

The downside for me is that I like to buy used Sigma glass, and there won't be much of a market in L mount for a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2019)

Pros: 
1) L mount now has a real lineup. It's a big deal.

Cons: 
1) I was hoping for some new, Sigma-esque unique designs exploiting the flange distance, etc.
2) The big news for me here is that the MC-21 converter appears to not do continuous focus, while the natively mounted lenses will. This means I'll have to really decide whether or not to dump the Canon mount Art set if I want to try out the Sr1 for a while.

I'm disposed to try this out, assuming that Canon will be 18 months before it releases a real pro mirrorless. There is one catch. An MC-21 adapting my 500mm II wouldn't allow continuous AF apparently on the Sr1. Seems like a deal breaker. And Sigma hasn't put its 500mm Sport (a lens about which I've been quite curious for some time) on the list of native mount releases. 

Sigma, if you're listening, it would be useful to get clarity on development of telephoto options with native mount.


----------



## degos (Feb 26, 2019)

Interesting that they are tweaking the 50mm f/1.4 for 'high megapixels'; although still excellent it is showing its age compared to some of the even-more-fabulous recent Arts. I wonder if they'll do a Mark II for the other mounts...


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Feb 26, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Pros:
> An MC-21 adapting my 500mm II wouldn't allow continuous AF apparently on the Sr1. Seems like a deal breaker. And Sigma hasn't put its 500mm Sport (a lens about which I've been quite curious for some time) on the list of native mount releases.
> 
> Sigma, if you're listening, it would be useful to get clarity on development of telephoto options with native mount.



I'm getting the impression that adapted lenses are not going to be a "pro" for the new Panasonics. DtoD AF apparently requires access to OOF data on each lens used and that won't be available for Canon lenses. It may operate with Canon lenses on some level but I wouldn't expect DSLR level tracking with Canon lenses anytime soon. It sounds like Sigma is rolling out data for their EF catalog but Canon obviously won't do that. It's a solid looking system otherwise but the DtoD AF is still a bit of a WTF for me. As you say, Canon isn't going to have a comparable MILC for a while so I'm going to let all the players show their cards before I make a move.


----------



## addola (Feb 27, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Pros:
> 1) I was hoping for some new, Sigma-esque unique designs exploiting the flange distance, etc.



Is the 135mm f/1.5 an error? Because if it's true it means they did exploit the new mount design.


----------



## Ale_F (Mar 1, 2019)

I understand that sigma and Samyang have added a ring (yes or a more complex cover) and adapted their SLR FF lens to ML.
These are not a dedicated ML lenses.
However they are a good lenses, but they did not take advantages of short backfocus ML mount


----------



## bokehmon22 (Mar 3, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Pros:
> 1) L mount now has a real lineup. It's a big deal.
> 
> Cons:
> ...




MC-11 DO NOT advertise continuous focus but it works for Sony users using adapted lenses. There are Sigma USA rep confirm it will be the same with MC-21. Sigma CEO recent interview at CP+ 2019 also confirm it will "works without compromises". I suspect they do this to limit their liability.
I will still need to see real world reviews especially with lenses I have to confirm it's a viable option to add the S1 to my kit.

Sigma also confirmed they will be working on mirrorless lenses design for L mount but it won't arrive until 2020.

If it work great, I'll be adding this and sell my 5D IV and use my EF lenses until the dust is settle.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Mar 3, 2019)

addola said:


> Is the 135mm f/1.5 an error? Because if it's true it means they did exploit the new mount design.



It's a typo.


----------

